# 2019 PA MOREL FINDS



## trahn008

Please just use this thread for when we start finding them. If you want to chat about morels use the 2019 Morel chit chat. Thanks and Happy Hunting!


----------



## swpa

trahn008 said:


> Please just use this thread for when we start finding them. If you want to chat about morels use the 2019 Morel chit chat. Thanks and Happy Hunting!


Ten four


----------



## rippers

A good source posted first find (black) in Fayette county this weekend.


----------



## swpa

Girls and boys,
It's game on.


----------



## Jamesh

That is some impressive 20/20


----------



## swpa

Thanks jamesh but there is nothing to be impressed by. Just been out for many years and I do have the right eyesight perscription..


----------



## morelsxs

Fayette County folks - yellows being found in Morgantown, WV and I've seen blacks (w/pics) being reported here.


----------



## Hocking Hills Mike

Good eyes!


----------



## Jordon s

Lancaster pa is on the map


----------



## swpa

Jordon s said:


> Lancaster pa is on the map


Very nice we just need a find in the far eastern counties and we are statewide!


----------



## rippers




----------



## rippers

Northern Washington county just beginning.


----------



## jpv1125

rippers said:


> View attachment 14916


There are no morels safe if your in the woods ripper!


----------



## clutch2412

jpv1125 said:


> There are no morels safe if your in the woods ripper!


No kidding jpv! That is something else. Great vision.


----------



## trahn008

Quick hunt after work in the house and from the yard. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Kurt Wewer

trahn008 said:


> View attachment 14958
> Quick hunt after work in the house and from the yard. Happy Hunting!


Nice knife! Same one I use ever hunt!


----------



## jpv1125

Good find 008.


----------



## rippers

Haha... not vision just confidence in the spot. 

Btw... there were way more in a small area than any previous year.


----------



## rippers

trahn008 said:


> View attachment 14958
> Quick hunt after work in the house and from the yard. Happy Hunting!


Very nice... I should have kept better notes on the growing your own threads.


----------



## dleroym30




----------



## steelernation

We were out ramp-picking yesterday, not looking hard for morels, and didn't see any. Ramps are doing fantastic right now. Got bags and bags. Best ones were in WV in the panhandle. Maybe this will be the year that I finally can measure my morels in pounds again, not individuals. It's been many years since I could say that.


----------



## wildshroomer

Here's my 1st find from Northumberland co.


----------



## Chyvonne

wildshroomer said:


> Here's my 1st find from Northumberland co.



Are you in northern or southern northumberland county? Ready for all this rain we’re about to get?!


----------



## swpa

They are getting bigger but still pretty spotty here in the Ligonier area. A few from my ride home from work today.


----------



## swpa

rippers said:


> View attachment 14916


Nice find-surprised to see yellows but this might be a year when they are all out at the same time. Looks like you will be pretty happy by Sunday Ripper.


----------



## trahn008

Schuylkill Co. Not from my house or yard! Happy Hunting!


----------



## swpa

trahn008 said:


> Schuylkill Co. Not from my house or yard! Happy Hunting!
> View attachment 15248
> View attachment 15250


----------



## swpa

Again Trahn, u da man both for finds and sharing advice.


----------



## wildshroomer

Chyvonne said:


> Are you in northern or southern northumberland county? Ready for all this rain we’re about to get?!


In southern north'd....mt.carmel area....but I travel around.....it should be a great crop this year.


----------



## pchunter1231

Found 2 grays in Perry County under a crab apple tree. There was more there but the turkeys scratched them into little pieces. Finally on the board.


----------



## Timm

14 grays found in Mifflin County today


----------



## trahn008

wildshroomer said:


> In southern north'd....mt.carmel area....but I travel around.....it should be a great crop this year.


 @wildshroomer I agree! Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

@wildshroomer I noticed that's a different knife this year.. did you misplace the other..LOL Happy Picking!


----------



## wildshroomer

trahn008 said:


> @wildshroomer I noticed that's a different knife this year.. did you misplace the other..LOL Happy Picking!


Hell yea....going through the big D from the wife and left with nothing...got the new 1 from 2 of my grand kids 4 Christmas....more sentimental now and don't worry about my big D...I'm in a better place now and plus I can pick anytime I want now....no botching! Only picking


----------



## Chyvonne

wildshroomer said:


> In southern north'd....mt.carmel area....but I travel around.....it should be a great crop this year.



Nice! I’m around Sunbury so I guess I’m gonna head out and start looking! I’m down in Harrisburg today and might spend a few hours wandering around if I can find the time!


----------



## trahn008

Lehigh Co.


----------



## trahn008

Classic morel on a bank with moss! Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

No morels where harmed on this mission! Just a focus of my morel goggles! Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

Hunting attire for the day!


----------



## wildshroomer

Traveled to another spot today....picked 4 and left a pile of smaller 1s.....its on....and here comes some severe weather....hope the hail and flooding doesn't put a damper on things


----------



## trahn008

Lookin to travel some next week, question is should I head south or west From Schuylkill Co. I will be targeting blacks. Maybe SW lol. Happy Hunting!


----------



## swpa

Trahn,
If you travel 6 hours West, I can point you in the he right direction after nearly 40 years of foraging. Not that you need any help identifying areas, but I do have access to a lot of private property I have NO interest in hiding my spots as more eyes produce more finds.


----------



## trahn008

SWPA, That is very kind of you to offer, and I THANK YOU. It's very interesting you have been for years my west black morel key watcher. As wildshroomer is the Central guy I watch, like Picken's was my South Central. I can gauge a lot by your posts and I thank you guys for them. Here is the problem we are kind of finding the same stage of black morel growth at the same time. Redfred in MD posted some nice yellows, which I know some spots in MD for blacks. If I headed out on the pike I wouldn't get past those tunnels, I could pick for days in those mountains (Pickin's old stompin grounds). Just not sure yet.. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Blue foot

Hi all. This is a great site! Been looking up here on the headwaters of w.branch Susquehanna river. Ramps, trout lillies, trout, no morels. Last year was my first real morel year, and it was exhausting. Averaged 1 per hour. Only knew of ash, elm and apple as good trees. No luck with tulip or b. cherry. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Blue foot

Wrong thread, sorry.


----------



## trahn008

Welcome blue foot. Do some reading up in the thread 2019 PA Morels CHIT CHAT. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Blue foot

Read and re-read. Lot's of useful info. Ty


----------



## trahn008

Going with a double knot today. In case I get into some harder terrain! Happy Hunting!


----------



## Beatnik88

Trahn, I've been contemplating the same idea. I think I'm going to head down to Maryland today to try one or two parks down there.


----------



## trahn008

Beat, that would be a good idea IMAO. Save some for me...lol. Happy Hunting!


----------



## jpv1125

Go get them trahn look forward to your finds today. I would say good luck but you don’t need luck you got skills.


----------



## trahn008

jpv1125 said:


> Go get them trahn look forward to your finds today. I would say good luck but you don’t need luck you got skills.


 LOL, not hunting today, easter egg hunt with the boyz.. I'll take luck over skill any day. It is early yet, not going to get serious until late next week. I did double knot the sneakers because I am kind of always hunting.. LOL.. Happy Hunting!


----------



## clutch2412

trahn008 said:


> LOL, not hunting today, easter egg hunt with the boyz.. I'll take luck over skill any day. It is early yet, not going to get serious until late next week. I did double knot the sneakers because I am kind of always hunting.. LOL.. Happy Hunting!


Luck over skill everytime! Good call Trahn. Fun either way.


----------



## jpv1125

Trahn enjoy the time with the boys. I usually don’t start to get serious until 4 plus days after ligonier. That’s what I’ve learned from this website for my part of Allegheny county. Going out Monday after taking the daughter back to college. I’ll post any finds.


----------



## rippers

trahn008 said:


> Lookin to travel some next week, question is should I head south or west From Schuylkill Co. I will be targeting blacks. Maybe SW lol. Happy Hunting!


Trahn... if you’re up for some company, I’ll head as far east as need be... I still want to learn blacks from the best.


----------



## steelernation

We found a couple of small grays today in Beaver County by accident. Fun thing: only surrounded by Red Oak and asphalt...


----------



## oilbhoy

Butler Co find today with the kids. We had been looking for a good spot for years. Came across a promising place last year at the end of the season where we spotted a couple of mature yellows all chewed up by bugs. Finally our work has paid off.


----------



## pchunter1231

Hunted for about 4 hours and had competition at each spot as there were others out and about. Never believe 4 eyes is better than 2 lol. I saw 2 guys a few hundred yards from looking around some elm trees so continued up the ridge nada. I dont know where those other guys went but i went down to where those guys were and i found 3 grays right where they were looking. There bags were empty from what i could see the last time i saw them. My honey hole turned up empty but that is a later spot anyway but decided to check anyhow. Another spot a group of 4 came walking out the trail empty bags. I did find a bunch of i call them inky caps and 20 false morels. Could be a good week. This was in Perry


----------



## trahn008

oilbhoy, always good to get the kids out and about! Congrats on your finds! Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

rippers said:


> Trahn... if you’re up for some company, I’ll head as far east as need be... I still want to learn blacks from the best.


 Rip, your always welcome, not sure what I'm doing yet.


----------



## Beatnik88

One tiny half free in Maryland to start my season. I miss my spots out in cambria county.


----------



## packratjim

Timm said:


> 14 grays found in Mifflin County today


Am in Mifflin county as well but hunt Snyder, Juniata, Huntington and Centre counties...good to see someone else in the area finding some...will start checking Monday. Good Luck to all!


----------



## fayettechxmomma

trahn008 said:


> View attachment 14958
> Quick hunt after work in the house and from the yard. Happy Hunting!


Good morning! I am pretty new at this still havent found anything in Fayette county after 4 separate hunts. Curious, what is the brown o e in this pic? I have seen similar but wont pick what I don't know. The white are lions mane? Thanks in advance!


----------



## trahn008

Momma welcome to the board.. The brown one is a shiitake mushroom I grow them from oak logs, the others are lions mane which I grow from bags in the house. Fayette Co. is a good area, I think late week will be the time to be looking. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Domdart

Beatnik88 said:


> View attachment 15738
> One tiny half free in Maryland to start my season. I miss my spots out in cambria county.


I live in Cambria county and have searched it for years. I had a spot near Hingston Run dam under a half standing dead tree that dried up three years ago. The only other spot near me where I find a few of them is under big poplars near Big Sugar Run. I do best in Bedford county. I have walked the sandy river banks near Johnstown among the sycamores and have never found any. I search all the hardwoods near me and always come up empty. Without giving any of your old spots away, do you any advice for a Cambria county hunter like me?


----------



## Beatnik88

Honestly, all of my best spots were sandy banks full of sycamores.


----------



## Domdart

Beatnik88 said:


> Honestly, all of my best spots were sandy banks full of sycamores.


Thanks. I will redouble my efforts there.


----------



## Blue foot

Hey do dart, being that I am relatively he to morel picking, the only spots I have found them are under old apple trees and ash trees. Scouted sugar run, I think I'll give it a look in a few days or so. They are spotty. I find so many spots that look perfect, but no. I check the tran from coal to sandstone. Not much else, as far as geologic help.


----------



## Blue foot

Beatnik88 said:


> Honestly, all of my best spots were sandy banks full of sycamores.


Thanks beatnik, I have good luck with other mush along suqhueanna. I' will keep an eye out for sycamores. A new tree to check. Already went through a set of tires and boots


----------



## fulltiltbozo

northern lanco. elm tree. new spot to me, so hopefully leaving them there to grow wasn't a mistake. 8 total.


----------



## beagleboy

Was out of the area for Easter so I didn't get to check any spots over the weekend. This morning I checked one spot for about 3hrs and only found 3 false morels, which I don't mess with.


----------



## shroomsearcher

When the Gyro's start showing up, the true morels shouldn't be very far behind!


----------



## rippers

Southern Allegheny and northern Washington area is full on right now. I’m finding good numbers of greys and at all stages. Tiny greys and giant yellows growing in the same areas. 

All of my finds have been at elms... I usually do very well with apple but not this year so far.


----------



## trahn008

Ginseng up before yellow morels in my area, NEPA. Happy Hunting!


----------



## packratjim

Mifflin County


----------



## packratjim




----------



## packratjim




----------



## steelernation

Found 6 small grays this morning in one place. Not earth-shattering, but about triple the number that I had in this place last year. 100s of acres of perfect habitat, used to produce, but has been pretty empty (or picked over) for years.


----------



## DanCB

It's on in the Lehigh Valley. I picked a few blacks and greys this afternoon; also one half free. Found a nice flush of yellows but left them to grow.


----------



## wildshroomer

Went to check on my honey hole but just found a bunch of other interesting items...found a couple blacks at another spot and left them to grow...the black snake is the largest I've ever wrestled with....it's a good 8ft +


----------



## Chyvonne

Hi all! this is my second year on this site, third year hunting, but still no luck here in Snyder county. After really trying to do my homework (and legwork) I'm hoping this will be the year to find some! Loving all the pictures coming in.


----------



## packratjim

Chyvonne said:


> Hi all! this is my second year on this site, third year hunting, but still no luck here in Snyder county. After really trying to do my homework (and legwork) I'm hoping this will be the year to find some! Loving all the pictures coming in.


This week and next should be really good hunting in your area.


----------



## Chyvonne

packratjim said:


> This week and next should be really good hunting in your area.


I had that same feeling! I have some time in between classes tomorrow down in harrisburg...gonna try and poke around at a few places near my campus.


----------



## ljmraysfan

Kind of hard to see but this is all I have found in mercer county in western Pennsylvania so far.... been out twice for a few hours.


----------



## Beatnik88

four little greys todays


----------



## trahn008




----------



## redtop

trahn008 said:


> View attachment 16494
> View attachment 16496
> View attachment 16498


You should process them for fuel for rockets! AHAHAHAHAHAHAH. IF ANYONE CAN DO IT IT"S YOU. I'd label it Trahn's continental Rocket fuel for small rockets!!!! SORRY for the caps.


----------



## Jeff2554

Hello all. Yup it's almost that time again up here on the northern border of NY around Corning/Elmira. Season is a bit odd this year, seng is still under the leaves up here, ramps, tryliums are up though but trees look way behind from memory from years past. Climate n ground temps look good. Glad trout fishing been good. Plan to start looking after a solid 7 days in a row of average temps above 50. This may be one those years to find all morel species mingled together without the transition of time between their fruiting. Happy hunting, Trahn, I may head down your way but bit to the west this weekend.


----------



## interloper

Found about a week ago, Berks County


----------



## trahn008

Lol redtop, It’s good to hear from you! Happy Hunting!


----------



## pchunter1231

Monday i checked a spot and nothing. This morning i checked the same spot and found 9 grays. Found another spot that might be good for yellows. Live and dying elms everywhere but no morels. Did find some of the biggest false morels i had ever seen though.


----------



## trahn008

Jeff, good luck this year, save some for me.. Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

Take your kid to work day, now why would anybody do that! Happy Hunting!


----------



## beagleboy

Found a dozen greys and a black in Mifflin co this morning, too small but they are up. Next week!


----------



## beagleboy

After I came home I took the beagle for a walk in a new spot in Snyder co. and found 15 around the first dead elm I checked. Checked about 20 more and found 1 morel. Its just a little early yet here but there are some up.


----------



## trahn008

Berks Co.


----------



## fungifriend

Adams Co.


----------



## Kurt Wewer

Northern York county this morning! The yellow was too small to take and the half free was dried out but I’ll be back and searching all my scouted spots! On the map!!!!! Happy hunting!!


----------



## Charman03

Nice Kurt. What kind of trees did you find them by?


----------



## Moreldmd

I’m new to the forum but am a long time morel hunter. I’m seeing a lot of false morels this year in my usual honey hole. It’s early but I was wondering if anyone had any experience like this and whether it is an indication of anything?


----------



## Moreldmd




----------



## Kurt Wewer

Charman03 said:


> Nice Kurt. What kind of trees did you find them by?


All tulip poplar. Nice, mature, super tall tulip poplar.


----------



## wildshroomer

Out to 1 of my usual black spots....picked several and left just as many....last year at this same spot I found my 1st yeller there....only 1....this year I just found 7 and left them to grow...I have blacks and yellers together.


----------



## orion024

Nice finds! What county if you can say? I’m in Clearfield co


wildshroomer said:


> Out to 1 of my usual black spots....picked several and left just as many....last year at this same spot I found my 1st yeller....only 1....this year I just found 7 and left them to grow...I have blacks and yellers together.


d


----------



## wildshroomer

orion024 said:


> Nice finds! What county if you can say? I’m in Clearfield co
> 
> d



Northumberland co.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Moreldmd said:


> I’m new to the forum but am a long time morel hunter. I’m seeing a lot of false morels this year in my usual honey hole. It’s early but I was wondering if anyone had any experience like this and whether it is an indication of anything?


I've heard that once the Gyro's are up, it won't be long before the true morels pop! I have no personal experience with this, but it wouldn't be a bad idea to go back there in a little while. The false morels indicate that it's a "shroomy" place. One thing I've noticed over the years is that there are "shroomy" places and "un-shroomy" places. Just because you're finding Gyromitra now, doesn't mean they're the only mushroom in the area. I once found a bunch of nice yellows after a flush of what looked like mica caps died back.


----------



## Lisa Weller

fungifriend said:


> Adams Co.
> View attachment 16626


Nice Find!! Any finds in S.C. Cumberland County???


----------



## trahn008

Mixed bag today. Happy Hunting!


----------



## morelsxs

Went out Tuesday and found a few that were just gettin' started. Took a pic of the biggest ones. Covered 'em all up and called it a day. Woods were dry. Our trees are way ahead of the forest floor. Had a lot of rain today with more expected tomorrow. Can't wait for the weekend finds.


----------



## Thor

My very first ever. Border of Montgomery and Bucks.


----------



## trahn008

Congrats Thor on your find! Morchella semilibera half free morel. Happy Hunting!


----------



## jpv1125

Thor said:


> My very first ever. Border of Montgomery and Bucks.


Oh sweet success. It will be the best tasting morel you’ve ever had enjoy!! Hope to see more picks from you!


----------



## Thor

Thanks fellas. I also found a small yellow.. Left it to grow.


----------



## beagleboy

Did a quick check at a spot that usually produces a few. Looks like its going to be a very good year there were 25 around one dead elm. I didn't have time to check the whole area. I left all but a few to grow. Snyder co in stream bottom.


----------



## redfred

redtop said:


> You should process them for fuel for rockets! AHAHAHAHAHAHAH. IF ANYONE CAN DO IT IT"S YOU. I'd label it Trahn's continental Rocket fuel for small rockets!!!! SORRY for the caps.


 You may be on to something here if they can put corn in the gas why not a little shroom in your tank...


----------



## redfred

beagleboy said:


> Did a quick check at a spot that usually produces a few. Looks like its going to be a very good year there were 25 around one dead elm. I didn't have time to check the whole area. I left all but a few to grow. Snyder co in stream bottom.
> View attachment 17028
> View attachment 17030
> View attachment 17032


 Good luck Beagle I still can't find my blacks but I guess a little volume in any color helps with the pain....


----------



## shroomsearcher

I don't know that I've ever seen so many pics of morels "clustered up" as I have this year. We'll see if that happens where I hunt, but it's getting my hopes up. It's always been one here, one there. The most I've ever found growing together is two! This seems to be shaping up to be a classic year. One we'll talk about in years to come! "Hey, you remember the Spring of '2019?!"


----------



## morelsxs

I made the same observation of the clusters. Seems that's the case in many of the states this year.


----------



## trahn008

Thor, some info on that small yellow morel
http://www.mushroomexpert.com/morchella_diminutiva.html
http://www.mushroomexpert.com/morchella_virginiana.html
The little one in my pic above is m. diminutive and I believe the one you have is the virginiana. I've picked some large virginiana's in your area in years past and always called them poplar morels. Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

Berks Co.


----------



## Old Elm

Thor said:


> My very first ever. Border of Montgomery and Bucks.


Nasty little things, we never touch em!


----------



## Thor

Any help IDing these? Some kind of honey? Almost look like jack-o-lantern, but it's really early for those, right? The gills are decurrent and run the entire length of the stalks. Underside and stalk are bright white.


----------



## Thor

Really seem to be golden oysters, which I take it are not native to North America? How strange!


----------



## trahn008

Yes Thor what I was thinking! I grew them but never found them in the wild. Interesting!! Happy Hunting!


----------



## fulltiltbozo

looks like that elm spot is all mine. i'll take it. northern lanco.


----------



## Gibz

Orange jellies 75 yards from the truck. Nice batch of oysters,really going to be a great day. Big dryad saddle,and some babies. Mushrooms everywhere! Oh yeah 1 morel I spent the whole morning climbing the steep side and pushing through the brush where "nobody" else would look and the Mrs spots our lone find 10 yards off the trail. Oh well, a big bag of ramps put a smile back on the face


----------



## Gibz




----------



## Gibz

Gibz said:


> View attachment 17172
> View attachment 17174
> View attachment 17176


----------



## swpa

Thor said:


> Any help IDing these? Some kind of honey? Almost look like jack-o-lantern, but it's really early for those, right? The gills are decurrent and run the entire length of the stalks. Underside and stalk are bright white.


----------



## swpa

Definitely uncommon but sure looks like oyster family. What is the tree species?


----------



## sb

trahn008 said:


> Mixed bag today. Happy Hunting!
> View attachment 16832


Cool Pic - thanks for the composition. Esthetic and educational at the same time


----------



## fayettechxmomma

I 


trahn008 said:


> Momma welcome to the board.. The brown one is a shiitake mushroom I grow them from oak logs, the others are lions mane which I grow from bags in the house. Fayette Co. is a good area, I think late week will be the time to be looking. Happy Hunting!


I started a maitake log last year...haven't seen anything popping up yet but I have my fingers crossed! Thanks!


----------



## trahn008

Cool Momma, I grew them indoors with good results, but my outdoor grows took some years to produce. Happy Growing!


----------



## trahn008

Quick hit on the way to church. Wife said I have to put them in the collection basket! Schuylkill Co. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Thor

swpa said:


> Definitely uncommon but sure looks like oyster family. What is the tree species?


I submitted my find to this guy's thesis project. Definitely Golden Oysters.

Https://andibruce.com/golden-oysters/

Also, they are delicious.


----------



## Blue foot

Thor said:


> I submitted my find to this guy's thesis project. Definitely Golden Oysters.
> 
> Https://andibruce.com/golden-oysters/
> 
> Also, they are delicious.


The fungi must really like you! Nice finds! First morel, you now have the bug what habitat where the oysters in? Reading his thesis ow. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Old Elm

Gibz said:


> View attachment 17178



Generally speaking, from my experience when I see pheasant back’s on a tree, it’s a very good indicator that it’s too far gone to have any Morels.


----------



## Blue foot

Old Elm said:


> Generally speaking, from my experience when I see pheasant back’s on a tree, it’s a very good indicator that it’s too far gone to have any Morels.


I have heard the same when oysters are on a tree. Sound sage?


----------



## trahn008

Thor said:


> I submitted my find to this guy's thesis project. Definitely Golden Oysters.
> 
> Https://andibruce.com/golden-oysters/
> 
> Also, they are delicious.


 Thor that is crazy cool!! When I first saw your picture I was like 100% sure they where goldens, but I was like they can't be. They are very good and at a perfect stage in your photo. Congrats! Happy Hunting!


----------



## Old Elm

Blue foot said:


> I have heard the same when oysters are on a tree. Sound sage?


I find Oysters on a variety of tree’s, & have found morels in the same proximity.


----------



## Blue foot

Old Elm said:


> I find Oysters on a variety of tree’s, & have found morels in the same proximity.


Thanks, old elm. After many webinars on elm id, I stink I got it. Seriously, watch enough and you will see half the bark types I the woods. Squiglly twigs n branches helped thin the field. Always looked for bark similar to ash.


----------



## Charman03

Well today I finally got out for the first time and I wasn’t disappointed, mostly old apples but I believe this is an ash that had 10+ around it


----------



## bkos

First finds of the year here in Mercer County. All small. Will return mid week to see how they look.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Old Elm said:


> Generally speaking, from my experience when I see pheasant back’s on a tree, it’s a very good indicator that it’s too far gone to have any Morels.


HUH?! I've found pheasant backs out well before any morels! Maybe it's just a difference in habitat or location, but that's been my experience!


----------



## Thor

shroomsearcher said:


> HUH?! I've found pheasant backs out well before any morels! Maybe it's just a difference in habitat or location, but that's been my experience!


If I'm not mistaken, I think Old Elm is referring how old/dead the tree is, not the time of season.


----------



## kingofammo

16157 Wampum, PA 4/27/2019 

Only three of nine groups of 6 or more found on 4/27/19


----------



## pchunter1231

Found no morels in the woods today but did find 11 around some apple trees in the middle of a field. Strange year so far, Checked all my spots in the last week or so and only 1 tree produced any and i found 13 grays around that tree. Except for today only found 1 morel in the last 6 days. Hopefully things turn around. Checked my money spot today and not 1 morel. Not sure whats going on.


----------



## beagleboy

Had a little time today so I went to a spot that has normally been productive. I found a half a dozen as soon as I reached the first dead elm. Well 2 hrs later I found one more and it was hit by the frost this morning as you can see, I left it but I don't know if it will grow or not. It sure wasn't worth getting the knife out.


----------



## jpv1125

Found a few in nw Allegheny co. today. I left a bunch of smaller ones to grow or go to spore to grow more next year!


----------



## wildshroomer

Went out Turkey hunting today.....no bird...had a hen in the decoys and 2 deer....went more to pick at a couple spots...I treed a bear this morning walking in.....was grunting at me...but did score some shrooms...left a bunch of peckerheads....all in Northumberland co....my honey spot still hasn't produced any yellows


----------



## shroomsearcher

Thor said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I think Old Elm is referring how old/dead the tree is, not the time of season.


I went back and re-read the quote and I think you're right! I completely misunderstood what he was saying. Odd thing is, I've been saying much the same thing myself! I do most of my hunting at my fish & game club (2,200 acres), and if there aren't a thousand dead elms there I'll eat my hat! But, they've been dead for a long time, and I've only ever found morels under two of them that still had their bark. Those tree are long gone!

Luckily, we have hundreds of apple trees scattered around the place, plus sycamore, cottonwood and ash, so I still have targets. Plus, 3 years ago I found some young, living elm trees there!


----------



## Beatnik88




----------



## Thor

Beatnik88 said:


> View attachment 17706


Nice haul, plus my favorite beer!


----------



## ajack

Found a ton of half frees in northern Allegheny county yesterday. A couple blacks and a handful of small yellows. The yellows should be prime next weekend here. All my finds were in the tulip poplars so far. I still have a couple late spots that haven't shown any signs yet.


----------



## pchunter1231

A quick walk today yielded 2 grays one i had to throw out it was moldy.


----------



## trahn008

Schuylkill Co.


----------



## beagleboy

My beagle is hot on the trail of that morel! (I wish) lol


----------



## beagleboy

Found about 20 today kept 11 in just a nice hike of about 1 and a half hours in Mifflin co.The smallest one was knocked over, I could blame it on the beagle. I also kept some pheasant backs I want my wife and brother to try them. They taste like fried squash to me, which I don't care for and they like it.


----------



## redtop

Glad your finding some beagleboy. I was in center county today and didn't find a one it looked kind of early yet trees just starting to get leaves on. I hope things change in the next week or so and doesn't repeat last year!


----------



## Charman03

Found some more yellows here today Mechanicsburg area. Looks like they may be done already? Does that sound right? Also found 2 dried up blacks at my house. Guess I should look around here. Can anybody tell me if the tree pictured is an elm? Whatever it is had about 30 morels around it.


----------



## Charman03

Im going to have to start preserving some of these


----------



## trahn008

Charman, the bark looks like elm to me. Happy Hunting!


----------



## jpv1125

Charman03 said:


> View attachment 17896
> Im going to have to start preserving some of these


Charm that’s a great problem to have nice pic!


----------



## beagleboy

I am pretty sure this one is edible but I didn't harvest it, it was a little small.


----------



## Old Elm

beagleboy said:


> I am pretty sure this one is edible but I didn't harvest it, it was a little small.
> View attachment 17966


----------



## AJ79

swpa said:


> Very nice we just need a find in the far eastern counties and we are statewide!


Found my first ever today!!! BUCKS COUNTY


----------



## AJ79

Out on a school hiking trip, working our way back, looked down and these were just looking at us! Never found morels before. Great little harvest in Bucks county!!


----------



## beagleboy

I went for a couple hours this morning and checked a spot that I had left some last week. They had grown from less than an inch to 3-4 inches so I harvested them. I don't know when I will get back to this spot. I had left a dozen that I saw, but found over 40. Only left a couple real small ones this time




























.


----------



## trahn008

AJ79 said:


> Out on a school hiking trip, working our way back, looked down and these were just looking at us! Never found morels before. Great little harvest in Bucks county!!
> View attachment 17974
> View attachment 17976


 Congrats! Now you have to look for more.. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Moreldmd

Found some today, looks like this week the yellows will pop this week, mostly grays and 1 yellow today


----------



## wildshroomer

Out again yesterday for a couple hours and only came up with a handful....checked my late blacks and there only an inch...also came across 1st garter snake this year....and some young grays... will keep boots to the ground....good luck all


----------



## beagleboy

I finally found some under a tulip poplar but they weren't blacks. They were in Snyder co. on an east facing slope. I have found some before that were close to poplar but there was always a dead elm close by too, this time there were only poplars within a hundred ft.


----------



## GCain

beagleboy said:


> I am pretty sure this one is edible but I didn't harvest it, it was a little small.
> View attachment 17966


You really are a "Beagle Boy"!


----------



## Morelevant

shroomsearcher said:


> HUH?! I've found pheasant backs out well before any morels! Maybe it's just a difference in habitat or location, but that's been my experience!


Found this evening. Half frees with pheasant backs. There were 4 half frees within 10 feet of 2 dead elms with pheasant backs on both.


----------



## Morelevant

trahn008 said:


> Charman, the bark looks like elm to me. Happy Hunting!


I think so too


----------



## Morelevant

Having a great season! Over 9 lbs. in 6 hours of searching. Allegheny County. Past spots are really heavy with them this year. My early black spot was average but the grays and yellows are boomin’!


----------



## fulltiltbozo

northern lanco. frostbit and buggy. salvaged 5 of 6.


----------



## jpv1125

Went out Thursday not a good year for me so far. But at least I got to eat a few this year. Happy hunting fellow morelers!!


----------



## beagleboy

I checked a new spot today found a fair amount. I left 10 for someone else but not on purpose, first 2 elms I checked when I got out of my vehicle had ten around them and left them for when I returned.There was no one around or so I thought, when I returned in about 2 hrs they were gone. He probably thought this guy must be blind. I took some pictures of a few of them as you can see they weren't hard to see. I still had more than enough for a meal but I would have been disappointed if I hadn't found any more at that spot. So we both ended up with a meal, a good day in Snyder co.


----------



## Blue foot

I have to move! Two grays at each of three spots.Ash and apple. Ate pheasant backs and micas. Checked falsie spot, old apple orchard, ash, Nada. Cut the grass and found one yellow 
in an over grown driveway by a maple, but apples weren't far. Yellows are days away.


----------



## jpv1125

beagleboy said:


> I checked a new spot today found a fair amount. I left 10 for someone else but not on purpose, first 2 elms I checked when I got out of my vehicle had ten around them and left them for when I returned.There was no one around or so I thought, when I returned in about 2 hrs they were gone. He probably thought this guy must be blind. I took some pictures of a few of them as you can see they weren't hard to see. I still had more than enough for a meal but I would have been disappointed if I hadn't found any more at that spot. So we both ended up with a meal, a good day in Snyder co.
> View attachment 18506
> View attachment 18508
> View attachment 18510
> View attachment 18512


Beagle I did the same thing last year thought I’d pick’em up on the walk back and they were gone. Never again


----------



## Morelevant

jpv1125 said:


> Beagle I did the same thing last year thought I’d pick’em up on the walk back and they were gone. Never again


Went to a spot in a public park I’ve always wanted to try this morning after taking my son turkey hunting. 4 vehicles and the woods were trampled. Found 2 before I got out of the truck that they missed! Got a dozen grays and yellows and met some nice fellow shroomers with pretty much the same results. The early bird gets the morels in some places!


----------



## trahn008

Hit the road today. Tag teamed some morels and stopped for a brew. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Moreldmd

Found a lot of singles today but they still seem to be popping up. Nice variety


----------



## wildshroomer

A couple more finds from Friday....all found in same area


----------



## ladybug34

Can anyone help me identify this mushroom. They are growing near a tree that was cut down last year Thanks in advance.


----------



## SquirrelKing

Hello guys , I'm a new morel hunter from Schuylkill co . A good friend of mine recommended I should check this board out. I'm not sorry. The information available here is amazing.


----------



## SquirrelKing

I had my first score yesterday with 14 yellows. They were all in one south facing hollow filled with ash . I'll post a couple pics when I figure out how to do so . lol


----------



## SquirrelKing

*Here is the pics from yesterday’s adventure. Hope this works lol*


----------



## trahn008

SquirrelKing said:


> Hello guys , I'm a new morel hunter from Schuylkill co . A good friend of mine recommended I should check this board out. I'm not sorry. The information available here is amazing.


 Welcome Squirrelking, Congrats on your first finds! I know you worked hard on finding them and did it on your own. The crazy cool thing is you found them in a valley where I found my first ever morel that started me on this journey! If you can find morels in SKOOKBOT you can find them anywhere. Beware... YOUR LIFE WILL NEVER BE THE SAME! Happy Hunting!!


----------



## trahn008

Just a quick post to get me off of 666. KARMA BABY!


----------



## shroomsearcher

trahn008 said:


> Just a quick post to get me off of 666. KARMA BABY!


Yeah! If you had stayed there, you might have started harvesting and eating Devil's Urns!  BTW, there's a story about how the number 666 became associated w/the devil. Kind of off topic in a shroom thread, but if you want me to I'll relate it.


----------



## trahn008

shroomsearcher said:


> Yeah! If you had stayed there, you might have started harvesting and eating Devil's Urns!  BTW, there's a story about how the number 666 became associated w/the devil. Kind of off topic in a shroom thread, but if you want me to I'll relate it.


 LOL.. Sure why not.


----------



## SquirrelKing

Trahn , don't forget about maiden man lol


----------



## PickinFungi

Everyone please report this spam poster so we can get the account deleted.
The whole PA selection has 50 some pages of garbage - 1312 posts. 

wyeu82828


Edit - Ouch!!! I just when over to the home page. I looks like the entire site in various areas has been affected with I'm thinking multiple robots.


----------



## trahn008

Still finding some blacks, the big score for the day was I found my knife! Schuylkill Co. Happy Hunting!


----------



## wade

Howdy Pennsylvania.. Wade here !
Hows the spam looking now..i think i have it all cleaned up...let me know 
@trahn008. @beagleboy


----------



## wildshroomer

wade said:


> Howdy Pennsylvania.. Wade here !
> Hows the spam looking now..i think i have it all cleaned up...let me know
> @trahn008. @beagleboy


Great job wade....greatly appreciate it....new finds from today...


----------



## beagleboy

trahn, glad to see you supporting the RUSTY RAIL my nephew works in the brewery there.


----------



## wade

wildshroomer said:


> Great job wade....greatly appreciate it....new finds from today...
> View attachment 19020
> View attachment 19022


i hope i get to hunt Pennsylvania this year
@Robinbluebird and Myself will be working in Cincinnati OH ...tomorrow and might Hunt a few hours there.


----------



## SquirrelKing

Checked a spot today I’ve been watching for a couple weeks . Everything looked perfect and the mushrooms finally popped.


----------



## trahn008

beagleboy said:


> trahn, glad to see you supporting the RUSTY RAIL my nephew works in the brewery there.


 Beagle, enjoyed the brew and the food, really cool place. It has become somewhat of a tradition when moreling to stop at a local brew company have a beer and get some food. Was thinking of posting a morel with every brew company we've stopped at, but wouldn't want anybody to get a pattern on us. LOL..Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

wade said:


> Howdy Pennsylvania.. Wade here !
> Hows the spam looking now..i think i have it all cleaned up...let me know
> @trahn008. @beagleboy


 Will do.. Thanks Wade! Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

@wildshroomer, Apple?


----------



## shroomsearcher

trahn008 said:


> LOL.. Sure why not.


Thanks. I'm on some board where, if you drift even a hair OT, they are up your nose and down your throat!

The number 666, or the "Number of the Beast", derives from the Hebrew tradition of Gematria. Gematria, which sprang from older Assyrian and Greek practices, assigns a number value to each letter of the alphabet. It is thought that the Hebrew alphabet is derived from the Greek. Consider the first 4 letters. In Greek they are Alpha, Beta, Gamma, Delta. In Hebrew they are Aleph, Bet, Gimel, Daleth. Pretty close, no?

Anyway, in 66 AD there was an uprising in Israel, which kicked the Romans out! Nero was in power at the time, and the reason for the uprising was the unrelenting cruelty of his rule. For the most part, the Romans were quite pragmatic. As long as you paid your tribute (taxes), and gave a nod to the Roman gods, they were willing to live and let live. They desired "Pax Romana", the "Peace of Rome". But Nero pushed things too far!

Of course, the Romans didn't stay kicked out for long! They came back with a vengeance! Which eventually led to Masada, the suicide of close to a thousand people on a hilltop fortress who refused to surrender to the Romans.

In Gematria, the name Nero Caesar adds up to 666! Nero was the Beast! Despite the fact that he was dead by the time Masada happened. He was the cause of the uprising!



PickinFungi said:


> Everyone please report this spam poster so we can get the account deleted.
> The whole PA selection has 50 some pages of garbage - 1312 posts.
> 
> wyeu82828
> 
> 
> Edit - Ouch!!! I just when over to the home page. I looks like the entire site in various areas has been affected with I'm thinking multiple robots.


Yes, I sounded the alarm myself. As I was informed, all they do is change user name and start over! All that Chinese writing, offering fake diplomas at colleges and universities across the country! It makes you wonder why they would target a mushroom hunting site, and also just how many people who can read Chinese are in this country?!


----------



## trahn008

shroomsearcher, thanks for the history lesson, learn something new everyday!


----------



## beagleboy

I found 25 and a couple of half frees today, this will be my last pictures till I get another camera. Mine finally conked out. I found some very bright yellow bigfoots today, which I would of liked to had a photo of. That last picture is of a small one against a maple tree, never found one with a maple tree before. The first picture is one of the half frees. Everything was found in Mifflin co. today.


----------



## Morelevant

beagleboy said:


> I found 25 and a couple of half frees today, this will be my last pictures till I get another camera. Mine finally conked out. I found some very bright yellow bigfoots today, which I would of liked to had a photo of. That last picture is of a small one against a maple tree, never found one with a maple tree before. The first picture is one of the half frees. Everything was found in Mifflin co. today.
> View attachment 19050
> View attachment 19052
> View attachment 19048


The maple tree find is interesting. I’ve never found any there either.


----------



## hoblershang

wade said:


> Howdy Pennsylvania.. Wade here !
> Hows the spam looking now..i think i have it all cleaned up...let me know
> @trahn008. @beagleboy


Please check NY link we've been hit over night. Thxs in advance


----------



## ajack

Found about 125 yellows and grays this past Sunday in northern Allegheny County. They were all in a grouping of tulip poplars in which I found about 25 half frees the week before. Haven't checked many other sites yet but I'd imagine most everything is flushing right now around here.


----------



## pchunter1231

beagleboy said:


> I found 25 and a couple of half frees today, this will be my last pictures till I get another camera. Mine finally conked out. I found some very bright yellow bigfoots today, which I would of liked to had a photo of. That last picture is of a small one against a maple tree, never found one with a maple tree before. The first picture is one of the half frees. Everything was found in Mifflin co. today.
> View attachment 19050
> View attachment 19052
> View attachment 19048


I found 2 yesterday around a maple tree. That was a first for me to.


----------



## wildshroomer

trahn008 said:


> @wildshroomer, Apple?


Yuuuuuup....still waiting on my tulip poplar stand to produce....I've been there 2 times and only picked the blacks that were up on 1 occasion....might head out tomorrow morning if not raining.


----------



## Morelevant

22 beautiful blondes under an apple tree this evening.


----------



## SquirrelKing

Got 6 more after work today in the skook . They complemented this delmonico very well . Lol


----------



## redfred

beagleboy said:


> I found 25 and a couple of half frees today, this will be my last pictures till I get another camera. Mine finally conked out. I found some very bright yellow bigfoots today, which I would of liked to had a photo of. That last picture is of a small one against a maple tree, never found one with a maple tree before. The first picture is one of the half frees. Everything was found in Mifflin co. today.
> View attachment 19050
> View attachment 19052
> View attachment 19048


I’m sorry to hear about your camera you take a nice picture.... If you would like I have a 20oz framing hammer that I use to fix many things watches,stereos,TVs....Your welcome to borrow it anytime......


----------



## Morelevant

SquirrelKing said:


> Got 6 more after work today in the skook . They complemented this delmonico very well . Lol


What, may I ask, is the skook?


----------



## shroomsearcher

trahn008 said:


> shroomsearcher, thanks for the history lesson, learn something new everyday!


You're welcome. Here's a bit of history that hews a little more closely to morel hunting.

I've read that it was the introduction of Dutch Elm Disease, with the resultant die-off of elm trees and the accompanying flushes of morels, as it exists to this day! I can't imagine what that time must have been like, even though at 66, I probably lived through a large part of it. 

My buddy's wife told us her Dad would hunt morels, or "sponge" mushrooms as they called them, when she was a kid. We thought to pick her brain as she had told us stories of her and her brother being used as "dogs" for her Dad's pheasant and rabbit hunts! He'd take them along and send them into the thickets to flush game. She then informed us that she had never accompanied her Dad on a morel hunt. When her Dad hunted morels, he went ALONE! 

He would set out right after breakfast, with a wicker basket and a half pint flask of whiskey in his hip pocket. He would arrive back at the house about lunch time well pickled, and with a basket full of morels! Oh well! his spots would probably all have changed by now anyway! At least that's what we tell ourselves.


----------



## beagleboy

redfred said:


> I’m sorry to hear about your camera you take a nice picture.... If you would like I have a 20oz framing hammer that I use to fix many things watches,stereos,TVs....Your welcome to borrow it anytime......


  redfred is it guaranteed, mine only works when I say the right words and my wife won't let me say them anymore.


----------



## trahn008

Morelevant said:


> What, may I ask, is the skook?


 Schuylkill Co.


----------



## Morelevant

trahn008 said:


> Schuylkill Co.


That is hilarious! My buddy from Penn State is from Lake Hauto. I’m sure he has seen it but I’m sending it anyway


----------



## Nuggetman

Mercer county started blacks are up got supper anyways


----------



## ParentOfEight

I am new to morels.

I found a lone yellow about a week ago in a local Bucks County park near a poplar. Husband looked all over a poplar stand last week when he was out turkey hunting in East Rockhill Township and found nothing. Then when he was moving to a different spot, he found one in a field around a dead ash. Our own property is wet, wet, wet and too wet for pretty much any mushroom. Another local park has a nice stand of beautiful poplars, but I haven't found any morels. Am I too late for this year? Does poplar not necessarily mean morels? Should I be seeing them come up through the leaf litter, or should I be poking around?

Later in the season, we are lousy with chanterelles. Do morels and chanterelles grow in similar or different areas? Thanks for any advice! Don't know if I should still be driving my kids crazy going back every other day to check potential spots. At least I found a nice ramp spot.


----------



## Nuggetman

Not all popular have them but don't give up walk slow and look close they grow where they grow they are just starting here in Mercer county pa.


----------



## SquirrelKing

I only found 4 yellows today and one was a little rough. I’m gonna keep looking but I think I have my little area picked clean lol.


----------



## Morelevant

Nuggetman said:


> Not all popular have them but don't give up walk slow and look close they grow where they grow they are just starting here in Mercer county pa.


Being able to identify all the symbiotic tree species will help tremendously. But it’s not that simple. Not every tree or area will have morels growing. Soil, pH, water, sun, shade, ground temp, air temp, and more all play into it. Keep looking and you’ll start to get a feel for where they might be. Some years are much better than others but don’t give up. The reward is worth it! An old timer told me 30 some years ago “They are where you find ‘em. He was right.


----------



## SquirrelKing

Trahn thanks clearing up the “skook” thing for morelevant. That was hilarious.


----------



## Hustler

Hello all! New to morels here. Found my first one yesterday in eastern Pike County. Then 6 today including one hand sized. Sliced one in half, rubbed with olive oil, grilled it and put it on a burger. Mmmh! I got morel fever. Loving the info I’ve found on this site. Any thoughts on how long we can expect the season to last?


----------



## shroomsearcher

Morelevant said:


> Being able to identify all the symbiotic tree species will help tremendously. But it’s not that simple. Not every tree or area will have morels growing. Soil, pH, water, sun, shade, ground temp, air temp, and more all play into it. Keep looking and you’ll start to get a feel for where they might be. Some years are much better than others but don’t give up. The reward is worth it! An old timer told me 30 some years ago “They are where you find ‘em. He was right.


True that! I find morels under apple trees at my fish & game club. I hike a 2 track to get to one spot I know of. There's a place where there's an apple tree on the right side of the track, and another one on the left side of the track directly opposite. I find morels every year under the right hand tree, and have never found so much as a single morel under the left hand tree! They're only about 20 feet apart, but I guess that's all it takes.


----------



## trahn008

SquirrelKing said:


> Trahn thanks clearing up the “skook” thing for morelevant. That was hilarious.


 YO BOT, anytime! LOL


----------



## trahn008

Hustler said:


> Hello all! New to morels here. Found my first one yesterday in eastern Pike County. Then 6 today including one hand sized. Sliced one in half, rubbed with olive oil, grilled it and put it on a burger. Mmmh! I got morel fever. Loving the info I’ve found on this site. Any thoughts on how long we can expect the season to last?


 Hustler, Congrats on your first finds. Your life will never be the same! Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

Parentofeight, first off GOD BLESS YA! IMAO we are on the backside of the season for morels, which is a great thing for a new hunter. They will be rather large and EZ to see. You will find three different types morels around poplar they are the blacks and two different smaller yellows. The ash find most likely was a true morel and they are larger. I will post up some links so you could get up to speed on morel types. I don't hunt morels in the same area's I hunt chants! Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

@ParentOfEight 
https://www.mushroomexpert.com/morchella_angusticeps.html
https://www.mushroomexpert.com/morchella_diminutiva.html
https://www.mushroomexpert.com/morchella_virginiana.html
https://www.mushroomexpert.com/morchella_esculentoides.html


----------



## trahn008

Nuggetman said:


> Mercer county started blacks are up got supper anyways
> View attachment 19526


 IMOA they are not blacks. The darker ones are young morchella esculentoides which tend to be greys when they first start before they turn yellow. Happy Hunting!


----------



## fulltiltbozo

trahn008 said:


> @ParentOfEight
> https://www.mushroomexpert.com/morchella_angusticeps.html
> https://www.mushroomexpert.com/morchella_diminutiva.html
> https://www.mushroomexpert.com/morchella_virginiana.html
> https://www.mushroomexpert.com/morchella_esculentoides.html


speaking of mushroom expert (michael kuo) highly recommend his book 'morels' which is pretty much the definitive one out there. he also has one called 100 edible mushrooms which is great.


----------



## beagleboy

Starting to find a lot of big yellows on my south facing slopes, I guess its time to move to the north slopes. Hopefully we can get another week or more in my area.


----------



## trahn008

fulltiltbozo said:


> speaking of mushroom expert (michael kuo) highly recommend his book 'morels' which is pretty much the definitive one out there. he also has one called 100 edible mushrooms which is great.


 Morels is a good read, but outdated as far as the new genes names for morels. Michael had a big part in the DNA testing of Morel fruit bodies, which has helped in renaming and grouping of the current morels. He is involved in Mushroom Experts and the site is a great resource for all mushrooms. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Pan0606

Lawrence county here. One of my spots I just made it before they went bad. Went back yesterday the ones I missed had mold or dried out. At least they spored. I'm thinking the seasons not gonna last to much longer. Any one from the area finding the same?


----------



## Jamesh

I arrived in Huntington co. on Sunday night. I've been fishing streams in the area with my dad and brother, and am now back in Mifflin co. To me it looks late in the season, but just wondering what people are finding around here, Centre co. etc? I'm sure I'll be spending some time around the Little Juniata and the Kish before the forecasted rain on Friday.

The season has been over in NC for about 3 weeks.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## ajack

Found about 100 more today. Except these were almost all full grown. Some even starting to dry out because of the hot weather we've been having. This was BY FAR the absolute best flush I've ever seen in this area and produced the biggest morels I've ever found. This area was on a relatively flat but slightly south facing slope with a majority of black cherry trees and 1 Giant tulip poplar. They are all found within a 30 yard radius of the tulip poplar but would be fruiting ride next to the cherries. 

We're supposed to get some good rain over the next couple days so I'm wondering if we're going to get a second flush in any of these areas.


----------



## Pan0606

Some finds this year


----------



## Pan0606

ajack said:


> Found about 100 more today. Except these were almost all full grown. Some even starting to dry out because of the hot weather we've been having. This was BY FAR the absolute best flush I've ever seen in this area and produced the biggest morels I've ever found. This area was on a relatively flat but slightly south facing slope with a majority of black cherry trees and 1 Giant tulip poplar. They are all found within a 30 yard radius of the tulip poplar but would be fruiting ride next to the cherries.
> 
> We're supposed to get some good rain over the next couple days so I'm wondering if we're going to get a second flush in any of these areas.


I hope the season goes a little longer I've been hunting like a mad man. The women hates this time of year because everyday she's on tick patrol. Pulled 1 out of me last night lol


----------



## Jamesh

Found one this AM, southface of Jacks mountain, north side of a poplar. Growing solitary, not more than 12" from the trunk- looked like it' had been up for a week.
Looked carefully for more, to no avail.


----------



## fulltiltbozo

trahn008 said:


> Morels is a good read, but outdated as far as the new genes names for morels. Michael had a big part in the DNA testing of Morel fruit bodies, which has helped in renaming and grouping of the current morels. He is involved in Mushroom Experts and the site is a great resource for all mushrooms. Happy Hunting!


i don't worry myself with the changing classifications. to me there are blacks, yellows, tulips, and halves.


----------



## beagleboy

I found 22 today on a south facing slope in Mifflin co and could only use 3. They were all very old. Tomorrow will try a north facing slope that has produced in the past. I tried to take some pictures with my cell but they were very blurry so I didn't post them. My wife says I shake too much when I snap the picture but I tell her its the camera, I guess I need to get a camera with an image stabilizer feature like my last one had.


----------



## Pan0606

beagleboy said:


> I found 22 today on a south facing slope in Mifflin co and could only use 3. They were all very old. Tomorrow will try a north facing slope that has produced in the past. I tried to take some pictures with my cell but they were very blurry so I didn't post them. My wife says I shake too much when I snap the picture but I tell her its the camera, I guess I need to get a camera with an image stabilizer feature like my last one had.


Yea its that time of year. Hope to get another week if we get some rain. It's just too dry right now.[/QUOTE]


----------



## shroomsearcher

Pan0606 said:


> Lawrence county here. One of my spots I just made it before they went bad. Went back yesterday the ones I missed had mold or dried out. At least they spored. I'm thinking the seasons not gonna last to much longer. Any one from the area finding the same?


I've been wondering the same thing myself! I live in NE Ohio, but do some hunting in Lawrence Co. I found some the first couple times out. About the earliest I've ever found them here. I left some small ones and went back and found them, but there were no new flushes! Even though we had some rain and pretty close to ideal temps. 

There was a poster on the Ohio boards, also in NE Ohio, who felt much the same. Said it seemed like the "season" was the blink of an eye! I'm not giving up yet. The latest I've found morels on that property was May 23, and I've seen no sign of the late season, "bigfoot" morels yet!


----------



## Jamesh

Mifflin co.

Wish I got here last week. Most were pretty far gone, maybe 1 wk+ old

Streamside,
All within couple feet of ash.


----------



## beagleboy

Jamesh said:


> View attachment 19752
> View attachment 19754
> View attachment 19756
> View attachment 19758
> 
> 
> Mifflin co.
> 
> Wish I got here last week. Most were pretty far gone, maybe 1 wk+ old
> 
> Streamside,
> All within couple feet of ash.


They look same as what I was finding yesterday. I hope the north facing slopes are a little behind. Last year the week after Mothers day was very good for me, and I thought this season was about a week ahead of last year but this week I found a lot of bigfoots. Some of my spots didn't flush yet so I still have hope. One spot has been very consistent every year.


----------



## Pan0606

Quick question to the hunters with many more years of experience. I have found around 5 new areas this year that produce. Is it worth my time to recheck the areas after a rain? Or search for fresh flushes? I have to make my time count. Thank you. Do areas typically flush twice. These areas are all elms thanks.


----------



## Morelevant

That can go either way in my experience. Flip a coin. How many were there the first time around?


----------



## Pan0606

Morelevant said:


> That can go either way in my experience. Flip a coin. How many were there the first time around?


Slippery elm area 1 around 12 been back there nothing yet
Slippery elm 2 around 30 yellows haven't been back since a rain
Slippery elm 3 15 yellows not been back yet
Than area 4 over 60 morels some big some small no idea why they grew here on a hillside with some type of bush. Best area I ever found.


----------



## Morelevant

I’d go to 4 and 2 in that order if you are short on time.


----------



## Pan0606

Morelevant said:


> I’d go to 4 and 2 in that order if you are short on time.


Sounds like a plan thank you sir


----------



## Morelevant

Pan0606 said:


> Sounds like a plan thank you sir


Let me know how it works out


----------



## Pan0606

Morelevant said:


> Let me know how it works out


I will I went to check one of my other spots and couldn't get access because of road work. Real bummer there. The old apple orchard I hunted for years was logged out and since then hadn't produced. I've been looking more than pick ing this year but that's the only way to find better spots.


----------



## beagleboy

I spent 3hrs in a spot today that is normally later than most of my spots. I was late, found 128 and could only use 15. I should have skipped a couple of new spots and picked this one last week. I got my camera working again, I don't know for how long though.


----------



## Pan0606

Today's finds found new spot. Salvaged what I could


----------



## pchunter1231

Strange year this year. 5 of my spots did not produce 1 morel this year. I have been checking every 2 days plus other areas. I have found only 35 but i am crossing my fingers my one spot flushed in the last few days. For some reason when everyone else says the yellows are done in our area i will check that spot and there will be fresh morels for the picking. Haven't checked this spot since Wednesday so hoping for the best.


----------



## Pan0606




----------



## PickinFungi

Laurel mountain ridge. My first find after 3 years searching!!! No others though.


----------



## PickinFungi

I figured it would be a late area. I don't know which ones I found. Should I search tomorrow or am I late?


----------



## Pan0606

PickinFungi said:


> Laurel mountain ridge. My first find after 3 years searching!!! No others though.
> View attachment 19834​


Good job man just keep going you learn every year


----------



## beagleboy

All my finds today were in this area in Snyder co. on the north side of a ridge. This picture shows why I usually leave this spot till last. A lot of the area is hunted on hands and knees. lol
View attachment 19838


----------



## Pan0606

Can anyone tell me what this. It produced around 60 morels a few days ago. Hill was covered with this and morels grew right around or under them


----------



## trahn008

Looks like the Growing thread is gone. Bummer! These lions mane are getting harvested tomorrow. Happy Growing!
View attachment 19848


----------



## trahn008

The outdoor gro LM is getting cut tomorrow also. This one had did the best! Happy Growing!


----------



## trahn008

PickinFungi said:


> Laurel mountain ridge. My first find after 3 years searching!!! No others though.
> View attachment 19834​


 Congrats Pickin! Bitter Sweet! Way to stick with it! Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

PickinFungi said:


> I figured it would be a late area. I don't know which ones I found. Should I search tomorrow or am I late?


 Just keep looking until you run out of gas!


----------



## beagleboy

Pan0606 said:


> Can anyone tell me what this. It produced around 60 morels a few days ago. Hill was covered with this and morels grew right around or under them
> View attachment 19840


Pan, I don't know what it's called but I find it all over my areas where I find morels. Usually I find host trees there too. I use it as one of my indicator plants like the clever plant. If I find them in an area with common host trees I am almost certain to find morels. Some people use mayapple the same way but the clever plant is more consistent and this bush is good too. I think they like the same ph as morels.


----------



## SquirrelKing

Hey guys , I think I found where the Keebler elves bake thier cookies lol


----------



## Pan0606

beagleboy said:


> Pan, I don't know what it's called but I find it all over my areas where I find morels. Usually I find host trees there too. I use it as one of my indicator plants like the clever plant. If I find them in an area with common host trees I am almost certain to find morels. Some people use mayapple the same way but the clever plant is more consistent and this bush is good too. I think they like the same ph as morels.


Thank you sir


----------



## SquirrelKing

Trahn , those LM look fantastic. I’ll trade you some fresh brook trout fillets. Lol


----------



## Morelevant

pchunter1231 said:


> Strange year this year. 5 of my spots did not produce 1 morel this year. I have been checking every 2 days plus other areas. I have found only 35 but i am crossing my fingers my one spot flushed in the last few days. For some reason when everyone else says the yellows are done in our area i will check that spot and there will be fresh morels for the picking. Haven't checked this spot since Wednesday so hoping for the best.


Really? I’m in Allegheny Co. and this has been my best year ever! When you’re keeping track of them by weight instead of numbers you know you’re really into them!


----------



## PickinFungi

trahn008 said:


> Looks like the Growing thread is gone. Bummer! These lions mane are getting harvested tomorrow. Happy Growing!
> View attachment 19848


No! That was an awesome thread. Might have been deleted with the spam. Check with mod to see if might be recoverable.
.


----------



## Morelevant

beagleboy said:


> Pan, I don't know what it's called but I find it all over my areas where I find morels. Usually I find host trees there too. I use it as one of my indicator plants like the clever plant. If I find them in an area with common host trees I am almost certain to find morels. Some people use mayapple the same way but the clever plant is more consistent and this bush is good too. I think they like the same ph as morels.


I agree with Beagle. It grows with the elms in a lot of areas. Gotta crawl thru it to pick sometimes. I think it might be Tartarian Honeysuckle


----------



## beagleboy

Sorry , I didn't check the spelling it should be spelled *cleavers* plant.


----------



## Pan0606

Morelevant said:


> I agree with Beagle. It grows with the elms in a lot of areas. Gotta crawl thru it to pick sometimes. I think it might be Tartarian Honeysuckle


Found a few more in those spots not many. I found a new spot today that I found around 18 in. The rain we got gave them some life but they weren't in great shape. I'll try and go out Sunday and put some miles in


----------



## trahn008

SquirrelKing said:


> Trahn , those LM look fantastic. I’ll trade you some fresh brook trout fillets. Lol


 Deal!


----------



## trahn008

beagleboy said:


> All my finds today were in this area in Snyder co. on the north side of a ridge. This picture shows why I usually leave this spot till last. A lot of the area is hunted on hands and knees. lol
> View attachment 19838


 This song is always in my head when bushHogging!!


----------



## trahn008

We'll my morel season is over, I'm out of gas! My morel season this year was way below average. Had a blast as always and looking forward to other mushrooms. We'll I'm not really done looking because I'm always hunting but will stop seeking!! Congrats to all the new hunters that had first finds and the ones that haven't stick with it. As always Happy Hunting!


----------



## PickinFungi

trahn008 said:


> This song is always in my head when bushHogging!!


Nice!


----------



## Pan0606

trahn008 said:


> We'll my morel season is over, I'm out of gas! My morel season this year was way below average. Had a blast as always and looking forward to other mushrooms. We'll I'm not really done looking because I'm always hunting but will stop seeking!! Congrats to all the new hunters that had first finds and the ones that haven't stick with it. As always Happy Hunting!


Thank you I've always lurked here just joined recently. You've been a treasure trove of knowledge through the years thanks.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Pan0606 said:


> Quick question to the hunters with many more years of experience. I have found around 5 new areas this year that produce. Is it worth my time to recheck the areas after a rain? Or search for fresh flushes? I have to make my time count. Thank you. Do areas typically flush twice. These areas are all elms thanks.


I don't know if "typically" is the word to use, but it can happen. I would say to go back and recheck even if the shrooms you found weren't morels! I found a nice flush of morels under an elm where I had previously found a big flush of mica caps. The mica caps died back, and the morels came on. 

There can be multiple mycelia in one area, or a singular mycelium responding to different stimuli. 



PickinFungi said:


> I figured it would be a late area. I don't know which ones I found. Should I search tomorrow or am I late?


I don't know about tomorrow, but keep looking! My last hunt was a total bust, but I'm not giving up. We are cooling down again, so the soil temps will drop. So, they have a chance to warm up again, and hopefully, prompt another flush. 

We'll see what happens.


----------



## Jamesh

Those laurel ridge morels look pretty primo


----------



## Jamesh

If they look like that I would keep looking. Couldn't make it out today, but Im stuck for tomorrow. Fishing or morel hunting? The sulphur flies are showing up!


----------



## Pan0606

There's a funny story behind this find earlier in the week. I'm walking with my girlfriend at a local park looking in the woods the whole time. (I'm not supposed to be mushroom hunting now lol) I see this patch off the road, without thinking I dive into some thorns .I turn around with 4 morels in my hand when the parents of the local little league team are all looking at me like I'm crazy. I just keep picking because easy finds are few and far between. I hear a kid ask his dad what's that man doing his dad's responds he's picking gold. I laughed with my girlfriend the whole walk back while using her shirt as a makeshift basket. Just thought I'd share this because it's funny.


----------



## trahn008

Pan, I hope she had a bra on!! LOL


----------



## Pan0606

trahn008 said:


> Pan, I hope she had a bra on!! LOL


Lol she had a under shirt


----------



## Hustler

I’m curious how far everyone has to commute (by foot) to get to their favorite morel patches? My knee is currently giving me trouble so I can’t journey very far to find new ground. Me thinks a beginner like myself should be able to put in a few miles to have much success. Thoughts?


----------



## trahn008

Hustler, My best mushrooms spots (ALL MUSHROOMS) my walks are on average 6 to 12 feet from any and ALL roadways (DEAD SERIOUS).. Happy Hunting!


----------



## hoblershang

trahn008 said:


> Hustler, My best mushrooms spots (ALL MUSHROOMS) my walks are on average 6 to 12 feet from any and ALL roadways (DEAD SERIOUS).. Happy Hunting!


I second that.


----------



## Blue foot

Hustler said:


> I’m curious how far everyone has to commute (by foot) to get to their favorite morel patches? My knee is currently giving me trouble so I can’t journey very far to find new ground. Me thinks a beginner like myself should be able to put in a few miles to have much success. Thoughts?


It is usually a must, unless you get lucky, in which case, you may not be the only one that looks there. Don't pass it up, though. I just beat my body up, again, for a chance at a yellow or two. Half a dozen bigfoots made it worth it. Biggest one is 8"x 3 and 4 oz Good find, for me, keeps me in the game. Pics l8r. Good luck. Don't get lost!


----------



## trahn008

Hobler, good to hear from ya. How is your season going? Was heading to NY on Saturday morning, but I'm out of gas. Hope you folks have a good season. Happy Hunting!


----------



## pchunter1231

Morelevant said:


> Really? I’m in Allegheny Co. and this has been my best year ever! When you’re keeping track of them by weight instead of numbers you know you’re really into them!


It greened up pretty fast this year. Not sure if that has anything to do with it or not. I checked a lot of elms this year more than i want to admit lol. I think i do more scouting for potential morel spots than i do deer scouting lol. Happy hunting


----------



## beagleboy

trahn008 said:


> This song is always in my head when bushHogging!!


trahn, that song brings back memories all good!


----------



## Blue foot

Blue foot said:


> It is usually a must, unless you get lucky, in which case, you may not be the only one that looks there. Don't pass it up, though. I just beat my body up, again, for a chance at a yellow or two. Half a dozen bigfoots made it worth it. Biggest one is 8"x 3 and 4 oz Good find, for me, keeps me in the game. Pics l8r. Good luck. Don't get lost!


----------



## Blue foot

whoops. Anyway I know I do more scouting for morels than deer and turkey combined. Financially, it is not a sound plan


----------



## beagleboy

I found this single morel in front of this dead pine. I have heard of some finding morels associated with pine but I am not sure if this one was. It was only about 5ft from the pine, but there was a dead elm about 20ft away and I know elm roots will extend much farther than that.


----------



## Hustler

Blue foot said:


> It is usually a must, unless you get lucky, in which case, you may not be the only one that looks there. Don't pass it up, though. I just beat my body up, again, for a chance at a yellow or two. Half a dozen bigfoots made it worth it. Biggest one is 8"x 3 and 4 oz Good find, for me, keeps me in the game. Pics l8r. Good luck. Don't get lost!


After getting skunked on 3 occasions I was starting to suspect I was pretty lucky to have found 6 biggies on my second day out. They were delicious! It’s hard to take it easy when there might be another beauty around the next tree! Hopefully my knee will allow to venture farther in a couple days and that maybe we can expect a little longer season with the weather we’ll be having. Rest well and good luck Bluefoot!


----------



## Hustler

trahn008 said:


> Hustler, My best mushrooms spots (ALL MUSHROOMS) my walks are on average 6 to 12 feet from any and ALL roadways (DEAD SERIOUS).. Happy Hunting!


Must be nice! I need to devote some time to finding spots like that. And I just thought of a few quiet roads I can drive and scout out. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Pan0606

is this chicken of the woods?


----------



## Pan0606

Seem fresh Lawrence county keep hunting


----------



## pchunter1231

Debating if i should even bother checking my spot i mentioned earlier. I checked today and nada. This is always a late spot but i just cant believe that not 1 morel has popped in this area. I usually find 50+ in a 100 yard radius but so far nothing. I check every couple days when i am out turkey hunting. I know no one goes in there as its posted and a pretty long walk up and down some pretty steep terrain and i have seen no signs of anyone in there for example no left over stems and no foot prints other than mine. I guess i am the only one stupid enough to trek to that spot lol. Its brutal. Lots of young/old slippery elms and plenty of black cherry trees. Usually my money hole.


----------



## Pan0606

View attachment 20032


----------



## trahn008

Pan0606 said:


> View attachment 19998
> is this chicken of the woods?


Yes, chickens.


----------



## Pan0606

trahn008 said:


> Yes, chickens.


How would I harvest this properly. Cut off the ends?


----------



## trahn008

Pan, it all looks to old IMOA. Happy Hunting!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Pan0606 said:


> There's a funny story behind this find earlier in the week. I'm walking with my girlfriend at a local park looking in the woods the whole time. (I'm not supposed to be mushroom hunting now lol) I see this patch off the road, without thinking I dive into some thorns .I turn around with 4 morels in my hand when the parents of the local little league team are all looking at me like I'm crazy. I just keep picking because easy finds are few and far between. I hear a kid ask his dad what's that man doing his dad's responds he's picking gold. I laughed with my girlfriend the whole walk back while using her shirt as a makeshift basket. Just thought I'd share this because it's funny.
> View attachment 19888


That kids Dad knew what he was talking about!



Hustler said:


> I’m curious how far everyone has to commute (by foot) to get to their favorite morel patches? My knee is currently giving me trouble so I can’t journey very far to find new ground. Me thinks a beginner like myself should be able to put in a few miles to have much success. Thoughts?


I hunt a lot on my fish & game club. The only thing that gripes me are the folks who ride ATV's to wherever they want to go while I have to walk! My furthest hikes are maybe a half mile in and a half mile out. Still, I'm 66 and my knees are shot from too much football, basketball, and baseball in my youth.



trahn008 said:


> Pan, it all looks to old IMOA. Happy Hunting!


Yep! The color is washed out. If those were prime, they'd be bright orange on top and brilliant white underneath. The color confused me when I first looked at your pics. I thought that they looked "chickeny", but the color wasn't quite right!


----------



## wildshroomer

Well...I passed on going Turkey hunting this morning and slept in a little but still got up to go to my late black spot....I had been there 9 days to this day and there were about 10 at the time approximately 1" tall.....I got there and took a look around and they were everywhere....didn't expect that many as it's been a strange year but ended up picking 100....also stopped at another spot and just picked some yellows I left to grow...I still think there's time to find more big flushes....enjoy the picks....good luck all!


----------



## Pan0606

shroomsearcher said:


> That kids Dad knew what he was talking about!
> 
> 
> 
> I hunt a lot on my fish & game club. The only thing that gripes me are the folks who ride ATV's to wherever they want to go while I have to walk! My furthest hikes are maybe a half mile in and a half mile out. Still, I'm 66 and my knees are shot from too much football, basketball, and baseball in my youth.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! The color is washed out. If those were prime, they'd be bright orange on top and brilliant white underneath. The color confused me when I first looked at your pics. I thought that they looked "chickeny", but the color wasn't quite right!


Yea they are yellow on bottom


----------



## Pan0606

wildshroomer said:


> Well...I passed on going Turkey hunting this morning and slept in a little but still got up to go to my late black spot....I had been there 9 days to this day and there were about 10 at the time approximately 1" tall.....I got there and took a look around and they were everywhere....didn't expect that many as it's been a strange year but ended up picking 100....also stopped at another spot and just picked some yellows I left to grow...I still think there's time to find more big flushes....enjoy the picks....good luck all!
> View attachment 20060
> View attachment 20062
> View attachment 20064
> View attachment 20066
> View attachment 20068
> View attachment 20078
> View attachment 20070
> View attachment 20072
> View attachment 20074
> View attachment 20076


Never found a black in my life amazing hull. I'm from Lawrence county I've never seen one. How do you hunt different for them than yellows?


----------



## Blue foot

Chickens, pheasant back, and venison for breakfast.mmmmm. found six more fatties today. Usual trees Nada, but finding one or two at new trees in sort of same area as normal. Trees that never produced. Hope weather gives me some more time and flushes.The mushroom of 1000 trees! Is witch hazel aanother indicator?


----------



## Blue foot

Pan0606 said:


> How would I harvest this properly. Cut off the ends?


Yes. I harvest them and pheasant back the same . Your knife should slide through with light resistance. IMO, they are underrated.


----------



## beagleboy

pchunter1231 said:


> Debating if i should even bother checking my spot i mentioned earlier. I checked today and nada. This is always a late spot but i just cant believe that not 1 morel has popped in this area. I usually find 50+ in a 100 yard radius but so far nothing. I check every couple days when i am out turkey hunting. I know no one goes in there as its posted and a pretty long walk up and down some pretty steep terrain and i have seen no signs of anyone in there for example no left over stems and no foot prints other than mine. I guess i am the only one stupid enough to trek to that spot lol. Its brutal. Lots of young/old slippery elms and plenty of black cherry trees. Usually my money hole.


pchunter, its the same in 2 of my more consistant areas. I hope this week something will be there. They had some the week after Mothers day last year, but most of my spots were ahead of last year. I have really had plenty this year because I don't store morels or sell them. I just give my extra to those who can't hunt. I store some of the other mushrooms to get me through the winter. (Like trumpets and oysters).


wildshroomer said:


> Well...I passed on going Turkey hunting this morning and slept in a little but still got up to go to my late black spot....I had been there 9 days to this day and there were about 10 at the time approximately 1" tall.....I got there and took a look around and they were everywhere....didn't expect that many as it's been a strange year but ended up picking 100....also stopped at another spot and just picked some yellows I left to grow...I still think there's time to find more big flushes....enjoy the picks....good luck all!
> View attachment 20060
> View attachment 20062
> View attachment 20064
> View attachment 20066
> View attachment 20068
> View attachment 20078
> View attachment 20070
> View attachment 20072
> View attachment 20074
> View attachment 20076


wildshroomer, you give me hope yet. Aren't you in Northumberland co? I am next door in Snyder co.


----------



## wildshroomer

Pan0606 said:


> Never found a black in my life amazing hull. I'm from Lawrence county I've never seen one. How do you hunt different for them than yellows?


I really don't do anything different....I just kup look at my target trees....most of my blacks are found around popular although I've found flushes under apple


----------



## wildshroomer

Blue foot said:


> Chickens, pheasant back, and venison for breakfast.mmmmm. found six more fatties today. Usual trees Nada, but finding one or two at new trees in sort of same area as normal. Trees that never produced. Hope weather gives me some more time and flushes.The mushroom of 1000 trees! Is witch hazel aanother indicator?


Blue....that's exactly the same type of season I've been having....go to my usual spots and nothing but been finding them at new trees in my area that never had them before....just hoping next year it will spread and produce double


----------



## wildshroomer

Yes in Northumberland co.


----------



## Jamesh

Stone valley, solitary-ish under poplar.

Prob flushed with last weekends rain.


----------



## Jamesh

I hope that the forecasted rain and cooler temperatures bring more mushrooms for you all. Im headed back down south today. Good luck hunting!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Pan0606 said:


> Yea they are yellow on bottom


Interesting. From the look of them I thought they might be _Laetiporus cincinnatus, _which are white on the underside. But if they are yellow on the bottom they could be _L. sulfureus_. Both are species of chickens and both are edible. Check back there toward Fall, there might be another flush. If you find more, use your fingers. Feel toward the outer edge, they should feel soft, they should have some "give" to them. 

But yes, the color is too washed out on that one. I spotted one of my best chicken logs from 150 yards away! I got up on a high spot overlooking a creek bottom, and there they were! Here's a pic and you will see the color.


----------



## Pan0606

shroomsearcher said:


> Interesting. From the look of them I thought they might be _Laetiporus cincinnatus, _which are white on the underside. But if they are yellow on the bottom they could be _L. sulfureus_. Both are species of chickens and both are edible. Check back there toward Fall, there might be another flush. If you find more, use your fingers. Feel toward the outer edge, they should feel soft, they should have some "give" to them.
> 
> But yes, the color is too washed out on that one. I spotted one of my best chicken logs from 150 yards away! I got up on a high spot overlooking a creek bottom, and there they were! Here's a pic and you will see the color.
> 
> View attachment 20156


Thank you sir


----------



## beagleboy

I checked a spot that has always produced very well in past years, but this year it hasn't done well at all. I thought that maybe it was just late. I guess it just isn't going to produce this year. I found 10 here this season including 1 today, it usually produces close to a 100. I have one more spot to check in Snyder co and if it doesn't have any I am going to call it a season. Then start looking for oyster mushrooms. My wife likes them better anyway. It was a little better season than last year for me, but not quite what I was expecting.


----------



## Pan0606




----------



## Pan0606

Barely in time with these ones


----------



## shroomsearcher

beagleboy said:


> I checked a spot that has always produced very well in past years, but this year it hasn't done well at all. I thought that maybe it was just late. I guess it just isn't going to produce this year. I found 10 here this season including 1 today, it usually produces close to a 100. I have one more spot to check in Snyder co and if it doesn't have any I am going to call it a season. Then start looking for oyster mushrooms. My wife likes them better anyway. It was a little better season than last year for me, but not quite what I was expecting.
> View attachment 20246


Yeah, it happens. I have a spot that sometimes produces beautiful pinkies and horse mushrooms, usually in the Fall. Last year, it did nothing, despite my thinking the conditions were prime. One time it popped in a very wet Spring and I didn't see it until it was too late.


----------



## Pan0606

I've hunted morels for 10 plus years. Hen of the woods in the fall. I'm just wandering now that my morels season is done. What is some decent late spring early summer mushroom s to hunt?


----------



## trahn008

Pan, check out the 2018 season threads. Covers spring, summer and fall. I set them up so we don’t have to answer the same questions every year. Think I set up a 2019 spring thread if it didn’t get deleted. It’s kind of the same every year so if you look at 2018 it will be like 2019, make sure you post your finds. Happy Hunting!


----------



## beagleboy

I checked that spot in Snyder co today. I should have checked it last week but had too many places to check, seemed like every thing came on quick at the end of the season this year. I found 19 old ones, picked 7 that I might be able to salvage enough for a meal. Still didn't find a spot for blacks, oh well maybe next year.


----------



## clutch2412

beagleboy said:


> I checked that spot in Snyder co today. I should have checked it last week but had too many places to check, seemed like every thing came on quick at the end of the season this year. I found 19 old ones, picked 7 that I might be able to salvage enough for a meal. Still didn't find a spot for blacks, oh well maybe next year.
> View attachment 20384
> View attachment 20388
> View attachment 20390
> View attachment 20392


Beautiful looking woods beagle. Enjoyed following Pennsylvania all year. You guys do a great job.


----------



## Gibz

trahn008 said:


> Hustler, My best mushrooms spots (ALL MUSHROOMS) my walks are on average 6 to 12 feet from any and ALL roadways (DEAD SERIOUS).. Happy Hunting!


Trahn That is where my wife finds them and I am off in the briars and the rocks and steep hillsides. I am guessing this has to do with the roadway creating a barrier to the myc and causing it to force the flush? Also I would think a lot of the roadways or trails have either limestone shale or crushed limestone, causing the PH to be higher


----------



## Hustler

I found 6 yellow today while at work in Pike Co. how do you like that. They look pretty fresh. I’ll check a spot I picked a couple weeks ago after work and hope for more.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Gibz said:


> Trahn That is where my wife finds them and I am off in the briars and the rocks and steep hillsides. I am guessing this has to do with the roadway creating a barrier to the myc and causing it to force the flush? Also I would think a lot of the roadways or trails have either limestone shale or crushed limestone, causing the PH to be higher


I do a lot of hunting at my fish & game club which is honeycombed with 2 tracks. A couple years ago I almost tromped on a couple of gigantic yellows growing right in the middle of one! So, I've learned to keep my eyes open. The first morels I found this season were about 2 inches away from being crushed under the tires of an ATV!


----------



## Morelevant

beagleboy said:


> I found this single morel in front of this dead pine. I have heard of some finding morels associated with pine but I am not sure if this one was. It was only about 5ft from the pine, but there was a dead elm about 20ft away and I know elm roots will extend much farther than that.
> View attachment 19928


I found greys in the middle of a pine grove this year. A first for me. There were others around picking the same grove. This was an old planted grove with the pines all in rows maybe 5 acres total. They others said they pick greys there every year and never find yellows with pines.


----------



## sb

Pan0606 said:


> What is some decent late spring early summer mushroom s to hunt?


Pan: You may want to consider Chanterelles. 

Here in Central OH they are a July & August mushroom. They are plentiful, fruit in the same spots year after year and are more plentiful than Morels here. They are good eating.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Chanterelles are definitely on my bucket list. Never found a single one! Any tips on habitat?


----------



## Thor

I have the most luck in old, hardwood forests with little undergrowth. Near creeks. Predominately Beech.


----------



## Thor

I often find black trumpets and old man growing nearby.


----------



## sb

shroomsearcher said:


> Chanterelles are definitely on my bucket list. Never found a single one! Any tips on habitat?


Keep Looking!!. . . especially oak woods.

If you've not found something like the pics below, harvest what you've found, be happy and keep looking and exploring.

I was happy for many years until I found a woods, so prolific for Chanterelles, that I'd only pick 1 out of 20 mushrooms. 

Mother Natures abundance was so great that I ceased grasping, lusting, longing . . . . I got the message . . . .


----------



## shroomsearcher

Thor said:


> I have the most luck in old, hardwood forests with little undergrowth. Near creeks. Predominately Beech.


Thanks for the tip. I already have some places in mind.





sb said:


> Keep Looking!!. . . especially oak woods.
> 
> If you've not found something like the pics below, harvest what you've found, be happy and keep looking and exploring.
> 
> I was happy for many years until I found a woods, so prolific for Chanterelles, that I'd only pick 1 out of 20 mushrooms.
> 
> Mother Natures abundance was so great that I ceased grasping, lusting, longing . . . . I got the message . . . .
> 
> View attachment 20668
> 
> View attachment 20670
> 
> View attachment 20672
> 
> View attachment 20674


Wow! Incredible! Dream find. I'm thankful for any mushrooms I find, especially if it's new species to me. Even if they aren't edible I still learn something.


----------



## rippers

Is anyone from around Sizerville State Park area? I’m heading up there next weekend... just wondering if some morel funds might still be possible.


----------



## wildshroomer

Well went to camp last Thursday to Sunday for a "work" party and did some Turkey hunting and foraging...again no bird but did find a couple morels and a grouse....found in some new spots....located in Clinton co. Between lock haven and renovo...looks like it may be over for me....might just stop at a spot here and there just to make sure....otherwise a pretty decent year.


----------



## Blue foot

Nice finds, wild; that looks like my season total! That grouse is the true treasure, I hope they bounce back. Found another loner Saturday, but like the the few on Friday, in its last stand. Just in time next year.


----------



## shroomsearcher

wildshroomer said:


> Well went to camp last Thursday to Sunday for a "work" party and did some Turkey hunting and foraging...again no bird but did find a couple morels and a grouse....found in some new spots....located in Clinton co. Between lock haven and renovo...looks like it may be over for me....might just stop at a spot here and there just to make sure....otherwise a pretty decent year.
> View attachment 21064
> View attachment 21066


Nice! I can't say that I know the area, but I've been up there. My buddy's boss had a cabin on the First Fork of the Sinnemahoning between Jericho and the George P. Stevenson dam. What beautiful country! Wildlife everywhere! I remember seeing the camps garbage cans enclosed by 6x6's and hog wire to keep the bears out! 

Been ages seen I've even seen a grouse. I read a report where mosquitoes infected with West Nile Virus bite young grouse chicks, and the virus kills most of them! I hope somebody can figure something out about this, because I dearly loved hunting those birds. Never could touch a single one of them, but they were a thrill!


----------



## Moreldmd

Can anyone give me a positive ID on this? Base of a shingle oak. Also some giant morels from southeast Ohio that we’re past fresh lol


----------



## trahn008

Moreldmd said:


> Can anyone give me a positive ID on this? Base of a shingle oak. Also some giant morels from southeast Ohio that we’re past fresh lol


 Looks like a chicken mushroom. Happy Hunting!


----------



## steelernation

Laetiporus cincinnatus


----------



## shroomsearcher

steelernation said:


> Laetiporus cincinnatus


In other words, a chicken. Here's a nice one I found a few years ago.










Orange on top, white on the bottom, growing in a rough circle with small individual "petal" is _Laetiporus cincinnatus_. If it's orange on top and yellow underneath, and growing in "shelves" it's _Laetiporus sulfureus_. I'll see if I can find a pic of it.










Both are edible.


----------



## Moreldmd

I read that some people have gastric issues with chicken of the woods. I opted not to try this time. How can you tell if they are fresh or too old? Are there any indicators? That tree produces sheepshead also but I wasn’t a fan when I tried those.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Yes, they can produce gastric issues. Everybody's stomach is different. Some people have issues with morels! 

As for chickens use your eyes and your hands. Look at the colors. Are they bright and vibrant or do they look faded and old. Put your hands on them. Do they feel kind of soft and tender. Sort of "squishy"? If they feel like that they are prime! If they feel hard and "cardboardy", they are past prime.


----------



## jdaniels313

Yes, that's a chicken! I've never had any issues with them, but I always cook them well just in case. As far as fresh or old go, I couldn't add anything to what 'shroomsearcher' said; he is spot on! Happy Shroomin'...


----------



## steelernation

shroomsearcher is right. I know many people who collect the older ones, and those are more woody and harder to digest. The fresh, juicy ones are primo!

And for the website admins...why does this website have basically no safety features to protect from epic scamming attacks? Over and over again. I've never seen this anywhere but here.


----------



## shroomsearcher

steelernation said:


> shroomsearcher is right. I know many people who collect the older ones, and those are more woody and harder to digest. The fresh, juicy ones are primo!
> 
> And for the website admins...why does this website have basically no safety features to protect from epic scamming attacks? Over and over again. I've never seen this anywhere but here.


I've complained about it too. As it was explained to me, once they clean up one attack, the attackers just change user names and relaunch! You can click on the avatar and make a selection to "ignore" their posts. That will clean it up for you until they change user names again. Why these goofballs chose to attack a morel hunting forum is beyond me!


----------



## Pan0606

shroomsearcher said:


> I've complained about it too. As it was explained to me, once they clean up one attack, the attackers just change user names and relaunch! You can click on the avatar and make a selection to "ignore" their posts. That will clean it up for you until they change user names again. Why these goofballs chose to attack a morel hunting forum is beyond me!


I know what are they thinking attacking a mushroom forum. What can be gained. Maybe the Chinese are trying to corner the market on morels and hope to discourage us from finding them in the wild lol


----------



## shroomsearcher

That's not it. What they are offering are fake college diplomas. Maybe they think we need a degree in order to harvest shrooms! After all, there is some science involved in it!


----------



## steelernation

It's nobody specifically. This time, it is Chinese. Last time, it was Korean. Before that, Japanese, but $10 says it's the same spammers using multiple languages, and none of them are probably Asian at all.


----------



## Thor

jdaniels313 said:


> Yes, that's a chicken! I've never had any issues with them, but I always cook them well just in case. As far as fresh or old go, I couldn't add anything to what 'shroomsearcher' said; he is spot on! Happy Shroomin'...


In addition to the usual cautions about eating more tender parts of younger specimens and taking it easy the first time you try it, you should know that COW growing on conifers, eucalyptus, or cedar trees can have toxins that make digestive distress much more likely. Stick to the ones growing on hardwood.


----------



## jdaniels313

10-4! I knew that but thanks for the heads-up info! It will be good for others to know too. Thanks Thor....Happy Shroomin'...


----------



## steelernation

Cripes...who writes the security code here? Yahoo?


----------

